# How accurate is scanning for foal?



## whitewood (23 June 2009)

I presume this question has been asked a zillion times before, but I am hearing more and more instances of scanning for foals being incorrect e.g. there is no foal, but there is, even after two scans.

The main worry is pg'ing  and aborting what might already be in there, when a mare apparently doesn't seem to be in season.

I have a friend who has had her stallion gelded and all four of her mares have shown  empty which she finds very surprising as she knows at least two of them run with the stallion and he had 'been there'.

Blood tests and everything I know come in later but it would be nice to know now! Getting late in the season to find another stallion.

Has anyone else not got total belief in scanning? Is there an alternative that early on in pregnancy? Other than getting  another scan done later on?.


----------



## Fahrenheit (23 June 2009)

Well all I can say is the vet I currently use has not made one error in the 5 years I have used him... we scan at 14/15 days and if not in foal he comes back a couple of days later to double check (although never found a pregnancy when he has already said there isn't!) and to monitor them coming back into season on their natural cycle... I guess I am lucky because I have an excellent vet... I think probably some of the vets people with these stories are using aren't specialist reproduction vets and probably don't scan alot of mares, whereas like my vet thats the majority of his work through the stud season.


----------



## Fahrenheit (23 June 2009)

Forgot to say... one of my mares that was scanned not in foal last year was looking rather large this spring and we thought it was possible he may have missed the pregnancy (as he is only human) but no such luck... when he came out, she wasn't in foal, just turns out she had done rather well through winter and was abit of a fatty!!


----------



## koeffee (23 June 2009)

i have total belief in my vet whilst scanning. one mare this year showed in season after being covered for the 3rd time. vet scanned her but she seemed empty, untill he came out of her uterus and saw baby latched on the necked and she has a body pregnancy.most vets would possibly have missed it but he double checked and we have had our second scan and all is fine. maybe im bias but i like my vet!!


----------



## tikino (23 June 2009)

i think it is very important to scan mares to confirm they are in foal and to make sure they are not twinning. it is also very important that you have a exsperianced repro vet out as that is where it can go wrong if an inexsperinced vet is scanning


----------



## AndyPandy (23 June 2009)

The usefulness and accuracy of a scan will depend on the vet's skill and experience, and the quality of the scanner and the probe.

As Teffy reports - an experienced repro vet is likely to be more competent than a vet who is not experienced in stud work.

Sadly there is no other accurate alternative. So, if you're not sure, wait for a later scan or get a second opinion.


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 June 2009)

Would also add that time of the first scan is critical.

We scan at 14-16 days after last cover - but that's not necessarily when ovulation occurs.  So a 14 day scan could be looking for an 11 day vesicle - possible, but far from easy!  And the odd mare has a particular talent for hiding pregnancies.

My best mare I got very cheap as she'd scanned N.I.F. (very experienced stud vet.)  She was in foal.  Since then, I always remind my vet when he starts to say "I can't see anything ...." that this is Portia and he'd better keep looking!

I now have two daughters of this mare in the breeding herd and they are demonstrating the same talent - even though they are being AI'd (as they're by my stallion) and we give Chorulon the day before - and scan the day after to check they've ovulated - so the timing is more accurate than with natural cover.

But Pride has hidden a 14 day (which showed up at 17 day re-scan and WAS a 17 day!)  And Dawn hid a 28 day (which is a bit harder) and it took a lot of searching!  And my vet IS very experienced!

Even so, he NEVER says N.I.F. on a 14 day - just - I don't think so - and won't PG on it.  We tease for a few days and if mare doesn't come in, we scan again.  And have found the odd '14 day' pregnancy on a 17 day scan!


----------

